# old smoker at it again



## alaskamax (Aug 11, 2007)

New to this forum Placebo got me to join. I havenâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t smoked in a long time. I just got started again after a trip to Alaska. I had to do something with all the halibut I brought back. I have an old brinkmen that I have been using and just now have purchased a master built.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 11, 2007)

welcome to smf. great fish the halibut(left handed giant flounder lol).remember. we love the QVIEW so post pics if you can.we also have a section for your hunting & fishing pics.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 11, 2007)

Howdy and glad you're a part of the SMF. Plenty to read and learn here, and some laughs too. Halibut is one of my favorite fish, mainly because of it's great texture. Enjoy!


----------



## meowey (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you joined us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!!  You can't go wrong with Masterbuilt, they make a fine product.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  I am looking forward to sharing smoking adventures. Hope you enjoy the friendly folks here.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, never had Halibut, on the east coast a left handed Flounder is a Fluke


----------



## desert smokin (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Look forward to you sharing some of your expertise.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome! No smoker like an old smoker. (Being one myself)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good to see you getting back into it. You will like it here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome Max -

Glad Placebo dragged you in - you won't regret it! Enjoy!


----------



## smok_n_okie (Aug 12, 2007)

welcome .. lot of good here.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 12, 2007)

lol bh19. in freeport,texas down creek from dow chemicals (your friendly producer of agent orange,scrubbing bubbles,paraquat.etc) ya can catch 3 eyed flounder....true story


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF and welcome back to smoking!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF alaskamax!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## placebo (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard bro! These folks know their stuff, all you have to do is ask. Great group of people willing to share their expertise to help noobs like me.

Thanks all!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to Smf,,,your in the right place to  get back at it


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Alaskamax!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...We're glad to have you aboard!!...


----------



## triple b (Aug 20, 2007)

And a hearty welcome from a Canadian neighbour!


----------



## cheech (Aug 21, 2007)

Well glad to have you back in the fold, try smoking a fatty and you will never leave again!


----------



## short one (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy our SMF family.


----------

